# do cats make friends?



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

hi there, just wondering if cats make friends?
my cat/kitten(8 monthes old) has a "friend"? initially i thought it was a tom after her, as she is not spayed. but this cat is still coming "calling "for her. i know it sounds strange but it sits on the window sill in morning as if waiting for her to come and play and again in evening. surely a tom just uses a females body and then thats it? and if its a castrated tom it would not get her smell?
i have tried to look closely and it looks like a female to me. I have watched them in our garden and they really do play (chasing each other,etc)
I just feel its unusual as cats are supposed to be terretorial. It makes me smile thinking she has a friend. also weird my cat knows when she is outside door waiting?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a cat that came home with a friend years ago and waited outside the backdoor while my cat came in to have his dinner. It would also seem to tap the cat flap sometimes like it was knocking for him...lol


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a friend who's cat plays with a cat 5 doors up from them.
the cat comes and sits on my friends window sill waiting for milly to go out and play with her.They are both spayed queens


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

thankyou for your replies. it is such a good feeling thinking she has a friend, especially as she lost her sister on xmas eve to FIP they used to play so great together and i now feel she has found someone to play with.
good to know other cats make friends too, maybe they are more like us than we think. Although cats are very intellegent so they probably know more than us anyway??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

penelope said:


> thankyou for your replies. it is such a good feeling thinking she has a friend, especially as she lost her sister on xmas eve to FIP they used to play so great together and i now feel she has found someone to play with.
> good to know other cats make friends too, maybe they are more like us than we think. Although cats are very intellegent so they probably know more than us anyway??


Yes cats are very intelligent but tend not to always come across as being such because they can be ignorant too.


----------



## Alfie Poppies Mum (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

New to the forums but just had to join.

My boy Alfie has a 'friend' from 3 doors down called Grey. Grey will often come to the back door and look through to see if Alfie is about, if not he will 'Yowl' at the door until Alfie goes out. If Alfie is already in the garden they run up to each other and rub noses. 

They just wandering off together like a couple of old men. I think its really sweet that they have friends too .


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

I think some cats do make friends if they meet 'the right cat'. When i was a child we had a cat 'Garfeild', and he was friends with the cat over the road 'Biffo'.

They used to knock for each other (by meiowwing at doors) and when they were out together they would walk side by side to 'biffos' garage fence where they would sit together all day (like the cats off the advert). When 'Biffo' died 'Garfeild' stopped going out at all and just sat by the window all day.

It was soo sweet, Id never had a cat before or since that had a friend like Garfy did. Looks like Alfie and Grey are little pals. I think its lovely, your so lucky xx


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Milly has a friend too - we don't know who the cat belongs to, or whether it is male or female (not a problem as Milly is spayed). We call the cat TBG - The Big Ginge and he comes calling for her in the morning and later in the day. They happily sit together on the patio, go off wandering or chase eachother round the garden. TBG used to visit the garden before we got Milly and we thought there might be problems when we first let out Milly with territories, but the two are very happy together.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

oh they definitely make friends 

it's funny because my simba has made friends with a cat that looks just like him.
same with my oscar! 

i'll post a pic of simba, and one of his friend.


----------

